# Anno 1701 does not start on Windows 10



## Mplayer94 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have installed the old Anno 1701 DVD on my new Windows 10 Pc, and it does not start. 

The installation was succesful, I refused installing DiretX, because my Pc has the newest, 12 version.

I would appreciate your help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did you attempt to run the game as Windows 7 compatibility mode?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Install DirectX 9.0C from the redistributable for better backwards compatibility if 'chief's suggestion doesn't help. https://www.microsoft.com/en-pk/download/details.aspx?id=8109

Also include any error messages.


----------



## Mplayer94 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks both of you, and for greeting me.  
I tried it in Windows 7 mode, too, but it did not solve the problem. Is installing Diretx 9 going to cause problems if my Pc has the 12 version of it?

At first I got error that the Tage copy-protection system is unable to be installed. I installed the newest version from its website, but this did not help either.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No, there shouldn't be any problems caused by installing DX9.


----------



## Mplayer94 (Sep 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, it still does not start. I installed dirext 9, the link you gave.

Can you recommend other, better medieval strategy games which are combatible with Win10?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's Civ 5 which most people like:

Save 75% on Sid Meier's Civilization® V on Steam


----------



## Mplayer94 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you very much. Will it work on Win10?

Also, how do I delete diretx9?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I play it on Windows 10 just fine.

You can leave the DirectX9.


----------

